# Info req'd Wadkin R500 Hand held Plunge Router



## Bulgaria Malc (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi,
Just wondered if anyone has heard of this little router? Can't find anything out on the internet about it.Just seems to be info on the big industrial machines that they made.Looking for possible PDF instruction manual and an outlet for spares like brushes/bearings if required.If anyone has owned one could you please let me know what you thought of it? 
I think it's quite an old machine but is in really good condition and it looks really well made.Regards,Malc.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Bulgaria Malc said:


> Hi,
> Just wondered if anyone has heard of this little router? Can't find anything out on the internet about it.Just seems to be info on the big industrial machines that they made.Looking for possible PDF instruction manual and an outlet for spares like brushes/bearings if required.If anyone has owned one could you please let me know what you thought of it?
> I think it's quite an old machine but is in really good condition and it looks really well made.Regards,Malc.


Hi Malc

Yes, I HAVE heard of this router. In the early 1980s Wadkin sold this router for a few years. It was a "badged" Ryobi R-500 1500 watt 1/2in plunge router. like this one in the Trend compatibility list. I did own one for a while, at the same time as I had a Makita 3600B and an Elu MOF98 (all of that period). I though that the Ryobi was a little bit lacking in power against the other two as well as being pretty noisy. Looking back now they were all big and heavy whilst being relatively gutless!

As to a manual and parts that could be a head scratcher. In the mid to late late 80s the R-500 was replaced by the R-600 which eventually developed into the RE-601 that they dropped about 8 or 9 years back. Then TTI (Ryobi's parent firm) bought AEG/Milwaukee and re-introduced the RE-601 as the AEG OF2050. So I suppose your first port of call might be AEG. It wouldn't surprise me if the collets are identical to the ones used on the later R-600 to RE-601/OF2050, but I honestly can't say. Similarly aren't the brushes just square carvon rods? That means they should be straight forwards to replace from anothe tool. The bearings should all have a number stamped on them - they probably aren't unique bearings so a bearing factor (or the 'net) is where to go for them. I seem to recall that mine had an unshielded bottom bearing (in the same way that the original Hitachi TR12 did) so if you do replace them I'd suggest upgrading to shielded ones for longevity

Good luck with it

Regards

Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi again Malc

I have just added the R-500 parts list to the Router Reference forum, here and also the parts listing for the R-500N. In the UK Ryobi parts can be sourced through Ryobi Spares UK who may be able to help with a few parts

Regards

Phil


----------



## Bulgaria Malc (Nov 30, 2012)

*Router*

WOW Phil, Your a wealth of information.Thank you very much......


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah, just a very long memory....... :yes4:


----------

